# Fungus on Roses?



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

What's this and how do I treat it, just clip off the afflicted leaves and stuff or should I apply something? I am trying to avoid a systemic 3 in 1 type deal because of the Imidicloprid in the Bayer product.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

You've got black spot and some yellowing of the leaves. It's extremely common in roses. Usually the result of excessive water on the leaves (they really need to be watered at the base only).

I would not apply a weapons grade fungicide at this time because you're going to stunt the roses. In cooler temps I will apply Eagle 20 to them or something similar.

I would apply a neem oil mixture every 7 days religiously. It's about the only way you can cure it naturally. If it gets worse on multiple plants then go with a fungicide but expect damage due to the heat.

Remove all affected leaves and cut back roses where they are weak (not a full pruning, a pruning of dead/weak areas) and be sure to dead head all blooms. General maintenance will often help ward off this stuff.

I've got massive rose beds so I feel your pain. They are truly a PITA but my wife likes them so what are you gonna do....

Do NOT overwater to try and cure it and do not slam it with fertilizer. Neither of those things will push the plant over the disease.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I have two bushes next to one another and this one is infected and the other one is fine. I think this one is more in the path of the spray head.

I will do as you suggest, thanks!


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I have two bushes next to one another and this one is infected and the other one is fine. I think this one is more in the path of the spray head.
> 
> I will do as you suggest, thanks!


Also that reminds me. The worst offender for this problem is when limbs intersect/cross, especially where it could rain on the leaves of one and drip onto the other. Important to cut back limbs that intersect to avoid this issue


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok good call. I HAVE been deadheading them at least.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ok good call. I HAVE been deadheading them at least.


There are few things I hate more than rose maintenance :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I only have two so it's not so bad


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok good call. I HAVE been deadheading them at least.
> ...


I do not suppose there are a lot of palm trees in Texas. There are absolutely no palm trees at home. I refuse to have them. If I ever acquire a property with palm trees or any other trees, they all get to meet my tree trimmer friends. I will also not have bouganvillea. Here's what I use to make rose trimming a relatively thornless operation.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


Actually we have a ton of palm trees all along the Gulf coast. I'm minutes from the coast and thankfully have no palm trees. I've dealt with them before and they are pretty miserable to maintain.

Thanks for the equipment tip. My problem is the maintenance is freaking daily. I've neglected them for a week and I'm not shitting when I say I start seeing disease and dead limbs. I do not have the typical knockout roses in my main garden, which are much more low maintenance and disease resistant. I actually have a real cut rose garden with hybrid tea roses and antique white roses, all scented. They are worse than my st Augustine grass, just in general require to be coddled 24/7. The garden was here when I bought the house and I decided to maintain it so here I am, bitching about it on the internet.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In humid weather, my best friends are Mancozeb+Propiconazol or Myclobutanil, rotated with Mancozeb+Azoxystrobin, Trifloxystrobin or Pyraclostrobin, and finally Mancozeb+Thiophanate-Methyl. If you have to cut the roses that meticulously, disease prevention is in order. I have roses at home. Most months of the year, they are fairly trouble free. They are on drip irrigation not overhead sprinkler irrigation. Weather here is a 20-30 MPH wind blowing 24 hours a day most of the time. When that wind stops and it starts raining, I need to watch for disease. Still, I rather deal with roses than having to haul away palm fronds and palm seeds. Hawaii is a state that charges to dispose of yard waste over 1 cubic yard per month and burning of any kind is totally prohibited. Which is stupid because there is an active volcano making much more noxious smoke than any burn pile.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> In humid weather, my best friends are Mancozeb+Propiconazol or Myclobutanil, rotated with Mancozeb+Azoxystrobin, Trifloxystrobin or Pyraclostrobin, and finally Mancozeb+Thiophanate-Methyl. If you have to cut the roses that meticulously, disease prevention is in order. I have roses at home. Most months of the year, they are fairly trouble free. They are on drip irrigation not overhead sprinkler irrigation. Weather here is a 20-30 MPH wind blowing 24 hours a day most of the time. When that wind stops and it starts raining, I need to watch for disease. Still, I rather deal with roses than having to haul away palm fronds and palm seeds. Hawaii is a state that charges to dispose of yard waste over 1 cubic yard per month and burning of any kind is totally prohibited. Which is stupid because there is an active volcano making much more noxious smoke than any burn pile.


Lol you've got me with the palms

I'm going to look into those ingredients you mentioned. I'm pretty sure I've got some around. Maybe that will put me where I need to be. You hit the nail on the head, my bigggest problem was the previous owner had the rose garden on spray irrigation. I don't know how they kept the roses in good shape at all -they were retired and I guess could just work with them every day. I am designing/making system wide changes to my irrigation and one of my first priorities is to make all of the beds on a drip system. Until then I've just been watering the roses by hand as needed to avoid water on the leaves.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Drip irrigation. Imidacloprid for insects, and some fungicides on hand are why roses make me less crazy than palm trees. I mostly enjoy the flowers, give them away to the neighbors, and deadhead when I have time or are in the mood to do so. If I have not done it in a week, it is not a crisis. I am going to get off of my butt soon and put a fertilizer injector on the drip line. The roses have even forgiven me for not fertilizing them as often as they should be done. Last time I did it was a month ago as part of the annual Imidacloprid and Exteris application. Nematodes and insects can be brutal here. No ice or frost to freeze them to death every year.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Drip irrigation. Imidacloprid for insects, and some fungicides on hand are why roses make me less crazy than palm trees. I mostly enjoy the flowers, give them away to the neighbors, and deadhead when I have time or are in the mood to do so. If I have not done it in a week, it is not a crisis. I am going to get off of my butt soon and put a fertilizer injector on the drip line. The roses have even forgiven me for not fertilizing them as often as they should be done. Last time I did it was a month ago as part of the annual Imidacloprid and Exteris application. Nematodes and insects can be brutal here. No ice or frost to freeze them to death every year.


Yep a drip system is my top priority. Just still in the design process because I'm wanting to have a comprehensive design and plan before I start reworking zonee, which are currently manual but I plan to make automatic. I've been researching the fert injectors myself and hadn't decided whether I was going to go down that route or not when i finally convert my system.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am going to fit a Dosatron on my system. It is one of the smaller ones made. Only for the roses. Not for the grass. I have installed Dosatrons for commercial growers before and they are a lot more consistent vs the bottle with a tube going into the bottle and one more going back into the water line. I am not convinced a mix of 20-20-20 and FEature will be dispensed in the same concentration from start to finish.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> I am going to fit a Dosatron on my system. It is one of the smaller ones made. Only for the roses. Not for the grass. I have installed Dosatrons for commercial growers before and they are a lot more consistent vs the bottle with a tube going into the bottle and one more going back into the water line. I am not convinced a mix of 20-20-20 and FEature will be dispensed in the same concentration from start to finish.


Funny that's exactly what I was looking at. I watched this video and then started looking into their products and saw the appeal


----------

